
Robot Taught to Think for Itself | Wired Science | Wired.com - geekam
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/08/robot-thinking-autonomy/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        If the original title includes the name of the site,
        please take it out, because the site name will be
        displayed after the link anyway. 
    

And I'm reminded of this Hacker koan which you can find here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_koan> \--

    
    
        Uncarved Block
    
        In the days when Sussman was a novice, Minsky once came
        to him as he sat hacking at the PDP-6.
    
        "What are you doing?", asked Minsky.
        "I am training a randomly wired neural net to play Tic-tac-toe", Sussman replied.
        "Why is the net wired randomly?", asked Minsky.
        "I do not want it to have any preconceptions of how to play", Sussman said.
    
        Minsky then shut his eyes.
        "Why do you close your eyes?" Sussman asked his teacher.
        "So that the room will be empty."
        At that moment, Sussman was enlightened. 
    
        --

